# Moving jobs process



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys

Can i please get your help and feedback that usually practiced when you move jobs in the UAE and do's and don't to be aware early on? Considering that you moving from freezone to freezone area..


If you give your notice in, when does the new job company start applying for the visa?
Do you have to exit and enter again or can this be done while you are in the UAE?
Does to the new job company require the passport while you in the resignation mode in the old company?
What happens to all the banks, etc that have your old visa - do you need to contact them all to update them with the new visa or just provide when required?

Thanks for help!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Long time no see.

The correct answer to all your questions is that it comes down to the generosity of the employer. As you've probably realised there's a grey area between finishing a job and starting a new one and it has to do with the visa. 

I have changed jobs several times and in every case the original employer held on to the visa till the last day of employment. I left the company and they began the cancellation process (Free Zone). Takes a few days. In the meantime, start working at new company. Get call from old company that passport is ready for collection. Drop in, sign the papers, collect passport. Go to new company, hand over passport for the new visa.

But as you can also infer, if you work for a difficult employer than can make the process....difficult, but you should never need worry about bans if working for free zones.

Never had bank accounts closed/frozen. You do update the banks with the new addresses for the mail and the new company will take care of the automatic deposits. Note that I've never had loans in this country so it might be different if you do.

If memory serves me correct, serve out notice period.


telecompro said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can i please get your help and feedback that usually practiced when you move jobs in the UAE and do's and don't to be aware early on? Considering that you moving from freezone to freezone area..
> 
> ...


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Long time no see.
> 
> The correct answer to all your questions is that it comes down to the generosity of the employer. As you've probably realised there's a grey area between finishing a job and starting a new one and it has to do with the visa.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear back from you TallyHo, indeed it has been a long time  Hope all is well with you!

Thanks for your inputs, as usual very valuable. So it seems that the there will be 5 days or so in the middle between handing over passport and moving to new job that would have a visa - is this OK ? What is the grace period of such period between old and new job visa's?

Another question that came to mind, how do yo insure the title in your visa is the right naming? If current status is "Manager" which makes things a lot easier i noticed when applying for any government papers etc.. Is there a way or should this not be asked at this stage? Not that it matters much but as you know how things work around here


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Nice to hear back from you TallyHo, indeed it has been a long time  Hope all is well with you!
> 
> Thanks for your inputs, as usual very valuable. So it seems that the there will be 5 days or so in the middle between handing over passport and moving to new job that would have a visa - is this OK ? What is the grace period of such period between old and new job visa's?
> 
> Another question that came to mind, how do yo insure the title in your visa is the right naming? If current status is "Manager" which makes things a lot easier i noticed when applying for any government papers etc.. Is there a way or should this not be asked at this stage? Not that it matters much but as you know how things work around here


Hi,
When you cancel existing visa - you have 30 days to either exit country or apply for new visa.
The PRO of your new company needs to be told that you are applying for a visa with Manager in the title - to endure this is reflected in your new visa. In most (though not all!) cases this requires you to provide an attested copy of your degree certificate.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

I have just myself completed the a job change. 

I didn’t need to leave the country
I had to wait for my entry-visa, which was a couple of days

BUT,

Last night my debit card account was frozen. 

My status right now is, I don’t have a residents card – I have got my medical scheduled. 

But the bank are saying without a RC I am a liability to the bank and therefore the account is frozen. They won’t unfreeze the account until I have my RC. 

I do not have any loans with them, I do not have credit cards with them. I am/was fuming. I’ve done a quick google and apparently the bank are not allowed to do this. I asked, if I left UAE for good, left perfectly no drama’s, everything paid off – if I didn’t transfer my money back home in time would my account be frozen – the answer is yes


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Now i'm worried....so does that mean that the 30 days rule does not apply? How can we confirm if they freeze accounts etc when you change jobs..


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

telecompro said:


> Now i'm worried....so does that mean that the 30 days rule does not apply? How can we confirm if they freeze accounts etc when you change jobs..


Honestly I don't know - nor did intend to worry you. Yesterday I rung my "Relationship Officer", and she put a case on for me. This morning she rung me to say my account will be unfrozen today. 

As Tally said, some people have changed lots of jobs and never been frozen. Maybe I was unlucky. I am with ADCB if that helps, they stated this is their policy. To freeze bank accounts once you've left your job.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

dogmeat said:


> Honestly I don't know - nor did intend to worry you. Yesterday I rung my "Relationship Officer", and she put a case on for me. This morning she rung me to say my account will be unfrozen today.
> 
> As Tally said, some people have changed lots of jobs and never been frozen. Maybe I was unlucky. I am with ADCB if that helps, they stated this is their policy. To freeze bank accounts once you've left your job.


Im with ADCB too  but how did they know you changed jobs and froze your accounts?


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

The bank has no right to freeze your account when changing jobs unless you fail to pay 3 consective installments if you have outstanding loans with them.
You should make a complaint with the UAE central bank if they don`t unfreeze your account at the soonest.

Check this GulfNews


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

omrano said:


> The bank has no right to freeze your account when changing jobs unless you fail to pay 3 consective installments if you have outstanding loans with them.
> You should make a complaint with the UAE central bank if they don`t unfreeze your account at the soonest.
> 
> Check this GulfNews


I actually used this reference to my relationship manager. 




> Im with ADCB too  but how did they know you changed jobs and froze your accounts?


I can only assume it was my previous employer - FYI I have no loans, no credit cards and large chunk of change in the account. It's will swiftly be on route to UK as soon as its unfrozen. They stated I was a liability to them. I even said, how am I a liability if I owe no one any money? The bank is liability to me as YOU HAVE MY MONEY. 

They stated it's their policy and I had to come into a bank with my entry visa form. I told them to go f them selves. Sent an email of my entry visa instead. They also said its the Central Banks policy for them to do this. I asked the question does every ADCB account get frozen, they replied yes. I then said, if you don't unfreeze my account in 24 hours I will call the police. Its now being sorted. Take that as you want. 

OH and I was locked out of internet banking. 

I was an angry man Sunday night.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

dogmeat said:


> I actually used this reference to my relationship manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if any others had the same experience....thanks for sharing this.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What happens when an employee leaves a company is that his final salary should have a code attached to it that notifies the bank it's the final payment from the company.

"Good" companies won't include this code to make people's lives easier. You can ask your HR how they handle this.

If I were you, I'd wire as much money to your home bank just to be on the safe side.



telecompro said:


> I wonder if any others had the same experience....thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

FYI - account now unfrozen. So 48 hours of no access - and a pi$$ed customer.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

or you can open another account and transfer the money into that where they and then can move it back later if you want..


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

telecompro said:


> or you can open another account and transfer the money into that where they and then can move it back later if you want..


Smart idea. One to consider for the future. 

But, can you have a bank account here that no salary gets transferred into?


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

dogmeat said:


> FYI - account now unfrozen. So 48 hours of no access - and a pi$$ed customer.


Mong your account somewhere else? I would.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Mong your account somewhere else? I would.


I've got my UK account to always transfer cash to. The freezing of my account has really hit me. It was so quick, no warning. Even now, my account is only unfrozen for 7 days whilst i provide them documents. 

But I don't want to be losing out on cash transferring it to different currencies.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Account freezing still seems to be common here - especially if bank gets wind you are changing jobs and have loans or cards.
Just make sure you draw out plenty of cash to tide you over if you are changing jobs - this happened to us last year and main account was frozen for nearly a month, whilst visa was being changed.
Luckily we withdrew plenty of cash and had an unlinked credit card to use during the "frozen" phase!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

dogmeat said:


> Smart idea. One to consider for the future.
> 
> But, can you have a bank account here that no salary gets transferred into?


Yes sure you can..why not? As long as you have money in the account i believe.

Another question out there, in the 30 days grace period between the jobs - can you leave the country for a short visit and come back normally? If so, how would you enter since you would have left your before job and visa expired before you leave during that period? Any experience here? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Yes sure you can..why not? As long as you have money in the account i believe.
> 
> Another question out there, in the 30 days grace period between the jobs - can you leave the country for a short visit and come back normally? If so, how would you enter since you would have left your before job and visa expired before you leave during that period? Any experience here? Thanks


Hi,
If you leave during the 30 day grace period - you either come back on a newly issued pink slip from new employer or if you are from a country that gets "visa on arrival" - you just come back as a visitor (although this might make it more awkward for your new employer if they are in process of getting you a new work visa).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Account freezing still seems to be common here - especially if bank gets wind you are changing jobs and have loans or cards.


But I personally didn't. If I left UAE for good would my money of been trapped here?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

In the process of changing visa's - can the new employer apply for the visa while you are in the country? If so, how does this work for you and your family and kids? Does the sponsor process visa first then the dependents like i did before or how does it work this time around being in the UAE?

Thank you


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

telecompro said:


> In the process of changing visa's - can the new employer apply for the visa while you are in the country? If so, how does this work for you and your family and kids? Does the sponsor process visa first then the dependents like i did before or how does it work this time around being in the UAE?
> 
> Thank you


I can only answer one question 

can the new employer apply for the visa while you are in the country - *Yes. I was in the country. *


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> In the process of changing visa's - can the new employer apply for the visa while you are in the country? If so, how does this work for you and your family and kids? Does the sponsor process visa first then the dependents like i did before or how does it work this time around being in the UAE?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
Way it goes is as follows:-
You cancel or park your dependents visas - if cancelled they then have 30 days to either leave country or get new visa.
Your visa is then cancelled.
You change jobs and get new visa whilst still in country (within the 30 day grace period)
You then sponsor your dependents on your new visa - hopefully before their 30 day grace period is up.
You need to make sure your PRO is on the ball to make sure it all runs swiftly and smoothly - might be worth paying a little extra for the VIP medical service - as that speeds things up.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Way it goes is as follows:-
> You cancel or park your dependents visas - if cancelled they then have 30 days to either leave country or get new visa.
> Your visa is then cancelled.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. How do you insure that the new visa does not override the current visa while you are still in your notice period before you leave the current company? Is there anyway to conrtol that...i heard of cases where new company applies for visa straight away and you still have 2 months of notice to leave the current job then you would be screwed...not sure if there is way around that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Thanks for your feedback. How do you insure that the new visa does not override the current visa while you are still in your notice period before you leave the current company? Is there anyway to conrtol that...i heard of cases where new company applies for visa straight away and you still have 2 months of notice to leave the current job then you would be screwed...not sure if there is way around that.


Hi,
New company should not apply for new visa until you give them the cancellation form from your current visa - once that has been cancelled.

You don't let them cancel existing visa until you have completed your notice and they have paid you all outstanding monies - they will ask you to sign a form confirming that you have received all outstanding monies before they cancel visa.

If your new job requires security clearance - make sure that this is confirmed before you give notice on current job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> New company should not apply for new visa until you give them the cancellation form from your current visa - once that has been cancelled.
> 
> You don't let them cancel existing visa until you have completed your notice and they have paid you all outstanding monies - they will ask you to sign a form confirming that you have received all outstanding monies before they cancel visa.
> ...


New company wants to start the new visa process while in the notice period(2months). Can they apply for a new visa and override the current one without approval or cancelling current one? If thats the case then there is no way they can do this unless the current visa is cancelled. Is this correct?

How do you actually control this as its our of your hand once new company receives your papers..


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

telecompro said:


> New company wants to start the new visa process while in the notice period(2months). Can they apply for a new visa and override the current one without approval or cancelling current one? If thats the case then there is no way they can do this unless the current visa is cancelled. Is this correct?
> 
> How do you actually control this as its our of your hand once new company receives your papers..


Can't do that.

As Steve said

You can only start the new visa process once you've been given your cancellation form from old company and given it to your new one. no if's no buts, its one after the other. There will be about 1 week of you not working as you won't have an entry visa. 

Also why would you want to mess with your visa here. You've been here long enough, you know how things work here. Just get the paperwork done correctly.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

So you do not apply for your new visa till your cancelled and left the current job? I would have thought you do something in your notice period atleast to initiate the process. This could leave you with a big gap between jobs if you do it the way you mentioned. I tried looking online if this is documented somewhere but no luck with that. Thanks


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

telecompro said:


> So you do not apply for your new visa till your cancelled and left the current job? I would have thought you do something in your notice period atleast to initiate the process. This could leave you with a big gap between jobs if you do it the way you mentioned. I tried looking online if this is documented somewhere but no luck with that. Thanks


Since yesterday to today the process is still the same. New visa application will be rejected out of hand if old visa is NOT cancelled yet. Even though today is a holiday
If you can get current employer to cancel you in notice period you could theoretically shorten the gap but illegal to work without a valid visa


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Whilst looking for another job you can have interview, discuss offer, accept offer, sign offer letter and obtain security clearance (if required)
Then you hand in notice, serve notice and get your current visa cancelled.
You then either leave country within 30 days or give cancellation paper to new employer so that they can start new visa process.
That is the way it works here!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

mariot said:


> Since yesterday to today the process is still the same. New visa application will be rejected out of hand if old visa is NOT cancelled yet. Even though today is a holiday
> If you can get current employer to cancel you in notice period you could theoretically shorten the gap but illegal to work without a valid visa


So you are sure the new visa will not get accepted till old one is cancelled? In that case, they can never apply for a new employer visa like they mentioned.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

telecompro said:


> So you are sure the new visa will not get accepted till old one is cancelled? In that case, they can never apply for a new employer visa like they mentioned.


I was through same thing this year. Put myself on wife's sponsorship while job hunting. Pro tried doing new employment visa before cancellation was processed got declined.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Just follow the procedures cancel old visa, apply for new visa, no shortcuts and wasta won't make much difference. Just keep on new company to get all processed within the 30 day grace period. If it goes over get it in writing that they'll pay your families overstay fines.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys for the explanation. Its clear now..so basically there is a period which i will not be employed ..its abit worrying and frustrating to be honest. Should be a straight switch i would have thought. ...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Thanks guys for the explanation. Its clear now..so basically there is a period which i will not be employed ..its abit worrying and frustrating to be honest. Should be a straight switch i would have thought. ...


Just remember to count the days - you have I believe 30 days from the date of cancellation to either get out or get switched onto your new work visa.

There is no 'grace period' for this 30 days after cancellation - so beware, overstay penalties quickly add up.

If your new job visa is under process with the intention to do the changeover WITHOUT the need to exit/enter then as long as it is started within the 30 days period then you should have no problems.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> telecompro said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys for the explanation. Its clear now..so basically there is a period which i will not be employed ..its abit worrying and frustrating to be honest. Should be a straight switch i would have thought. ...
> ...


Thanks. .its clear now. So that's means that most likely of chance staying home with no pay for 30 days which is not the greatest but i guess i have no other options


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Thanks. .its clear now. So that's means that most likely of chance staying home with no pay for 30 days which is not the greatest but i guess i have no other options


Hi,
I don't understand why you think there will be a gap in your pay?
Most people serve their notice with their current company, get their final pay, get their visa cancelled and then the very next day take cancellation paper to new company and start new job.
The new company then starts the visa process with all your documents and the cancellation paper - during your first "induction" week. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> telecompro said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. .its clear now. So that's means that most likely of chance staying home with no pay for 30 days which is not the greatest but i guess i have no other options
> ...


Thanks Steve. So you can basically start working for new company while visa getting prepared? If that's the case then there is no period of staying home like mentioned before. Thats what got me worried. ..thanks for your feedback


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Thanks Steve. So you can basically start working for new company while visa getting prepared? If that's the case then there is no period of staying home like mentioned before. Thats what got me worried. ..thanks for your feedback


Yes, this happens all the time - whilst it's not strictly by the letter of the law it is the norm out here.

To be honest, moving jobs out here can be stressful and should always have built into the plan expectations of this going slightly pear shaped and delayed.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello - 

I have one question that i'm sure others have been through as well..

When i get my Visa transfer to new company completed, what happens to the dependents visa (Wife +kids). I was told that they dont have to do anything and no visa stamp is needed for them till it expires. Once it expires it would have to be renewed.

Is this the correct way? I would have thought that once i move jobs, since i get a new Visa under a new sponser that there visa is also renewed and new stamps are given to them? 

Can someone help please?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have one question that i'm sure others have been through as well..
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you have people sponsored under your visa - then these either need to be cancelled or suspended (for a fee), before you cancel your visa.
Once you get a new visa you then either sponsor them again or get them transferred to your new visa - if you suspended them on your old visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you have people sponsored under your visa - then these either need to be cancelled or suspended (for a fee), before you cancel your visa.
> Once you get a new visa you then either sponsor them again or get them transferred to your new visa - if you suspended them on your old visa.
> Cheers
> Steve


Just a caveat - the "suspension" may or may not be allowed. I switched from a Dubai visa to an AD one with a new employer. I was told that all visas had to be cancelled, and then new ones stamped. So the dependents also had to go through the medical test etc., but it took less than a week for their visa AFTER my visa was processed.

My new company took its own sweet time in processing my new visa, and took care of all the overstay fines for all of us (me + dependents).


----------

